# [Eclipse] Développer pour Android



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2009)

Bonjour !!!

J'aimerais développer mes propres applications pour Android. Je sais qu'il faut utiliser Java (que je connais assez bien). Il y a un plugin pour Eclipse qui permet de faire ses applications pour Android. Mon problème commence ici. Quel version de Eclipse prendre????

Sur la page download du site Eclipse.org, il y a moults versions différentes dont je ne comprends pas trop les subtilités et de plus, pour mac osx, il y a une version Cocoa et Carbon.

Bref, que choisir?


----------



## dmo95 (29 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir,

Quelle coïncidence, j'ai passé toute ma soirée d'hier à me renseigné sur la question, car je trouve que cette plate-forme de dev est très prometteuse. En effet, les géants du secteurs tel que Samsung commence même à s'y mettre, pour deux raisons évidentes, Android est bien plus performant que Windows Mobile qui commence à prendre de la bouteille, et est également un excellent concurrent à iPhone OS (que j'ai perdu il y a environ 1 mois ). Ne serait ce grâce à la mise en place d'un équivalent à l'Apple Store.

En ce qui concerne tes questions, je te conseil "Eclipse IDE for Java Developers", car Eclipse classic n'est pas supporté, je n'en connais les raisons (cf. ici). Ensuite la différence entre Cocoa et Carbon est très simple, Carbon est l'ancien moyen de développer des applis Mac OS qui antécédent OSX.4 (j'en suis pas très sur) et qui tourne sur du PPC. Cocoa est un framework plus récent, notamment utilisé pour le dév. iPhone, qui sera bien plus performant sur des systèmes/machines plus récentes comme les Intel sous OS X.5. Voilà pour les nuances, donc en clair, pour les machines récentes, Cocoa version, pour les plus anciennes Carbon. Personnellement, je ne l'ai pas encore installé je vais très prochainement m'y mettre.

Par ailleurs, je souhaite activement trouvé un projet pour développer une application mobile Android/iPhone (pour Cocoa je n'ai encore que très peu de connaissance), mais si tu as un projet personnel intéressant et que tu souhaites le faire partager, je serais volontiers intéressé pour participer au développement de celui-ci à tes côtés. Qui plus est je ne dispose pas de mobile Android, par conséquent, le résultat final ne sera d'aucune utilité pour moi, mais très enrichissant. Je suis d'un bon niveau général en Java (dans le cadre de mes études, J2SE, API SWT/JFace, GWT, cadre pro : BiRT API).

Donc n'hésite pas et tiens nous au courant de ton avancement dans la découverte de cette plate-forme.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2009)

dmo95 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Quelle coïncidence, j'ai passé toute ma soirée d'hier à me renseigné sur la question, car je trouve que cette plate-forme de dev est très prometteuse. En effet, les géants du secteurs tel que Samsung commence même à s'y mettre, pour deux raisons évidentes, Android est bien plus performant que Windows Mobile qui commence à prendre de la bouteille, et est également un excellent concurrent à iPhone OS (que j'ai perdu il y a environ 1 mois ). Ne serait ce grâce à la mise en place d'un équivalent à l'Apple Store.
> 
> ...




Salut, 

Merci tout d'abord pour ta réponse!

J'ai installé la version _Eclipse IDE for Java Developers_ pour Mac OSX (cocoa). J'ai installé le SDK et tout à l'air de fonctionner.

Je n'ai pas encore commencer à programmer quelque chose. Et je n'ai pas de gros pojet précis sur lequel travailler. Je suis musicien et j'avais l'intention de créer quelques applications en rapport avec la musique pour m'amuser (métronome, accordeur, etc.). Je n'ai pas encore de mobile sous android (je pense craquer pour le HTC Hero quand il sortira), donc pas encore de test réel.


----------



## dmo95 (30 Juin 2009)

Très bien, un bon moyen de vérifier si tout fonctionne est d'implémenter le fameux Hello World qui est particulièrement bien détaillé dans la section "Dev Guide". Personnellement je l'ai essayer à la va vite mon AVD (Android Virtual Device) s'est correctement lancé, mais pas de "Hello World !"  J'y ai pas plus porté d'attention il se faisait déjà tard.

Et pour tes projets je suis partant, même si cela ne me sera d'aucune utilité quand bien même j'aurais investi dans un tel téléphone !!


----------



## Bazinga (20 Septembre 2009)

Et bien, cela fait plaisir de trouver des utilisateurs non formatés par l'Iphone.

Je me suis mis au SDK android ce matin et c'est votre post qui m'aide aussi à trouver quelle version d'Eclipse télécharger.

Je tente cela de suite et vous tiens au jus.

Pour ma part, je compte développer une application de photographie pour créer facilement des photos HDR ( je vous laisse Googleliser)

J'espere pouvoir compter sur vous pour un petit coup de pouce!

Bien à vous.

Profete


----------



## poumpoumpaf (21 Septembre 2009)

Salut !!

Moi aussi j'essaye de me mettre à Android, mais apprendre le "Simple" et l'objective-c en mm temps c'est pas de tout repos...    (Alors quand on est pressé... !)

Voici une bonne formation pour commencer !
http://www.video2brain.com/fr/products-149.htm

+.


----------



## Bazinga (21 Septembre 2009)

Voilà un célèbre "hello world" parmi tant d'autres pour bien se faire la main!

http://www.pointgphone.com/tutoriel-android-hello-world-2301

Génial et très pratique.

Par contre je galere pour trouver les tutos de niveau supérieur ( boutons à cliquer, etc..)



EDIT: je m'attaque à celui-ci des ce soir.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2009)

Wahou! Des nouveaux post !

J'ai ouvert ce sujet en juin et j'ai toujours rien fait (pitoyable!)

Je vais enfin pouvoir acquérir un appareil sous android. Du coup, je vais pouvoir commencer à coder des ptits truc ^^

Se serait sympa si chacun postait si applic ou exemple sur ce post. Non?

A+


----------



## Bazinga (8 Octobre 2009)

Premiere appli développée en une semaine... Je ne sais pas si je pourrai en faire la pub, mais je recommande une nouvelle carte de banque et je me crée un compte sur le Market des que possible!

C'est quand même vachement moins cher et beaucoup plus facile que chez la pomme...


----------



## grumff (8 Octobre 2009)

profete162 a dit:


> C'est quand même vachement moins cher et beaucoup plus facile que chez la pomme...


Et moins rentable aussi.


----------



## Bazinga (8 Octobre 2009)

grumff a dit:


> Et moins rentable aussi.



Pour quelqu'un qui,  comme moi,  qui va vendre son appli à 1 euro à peut-être 100-200 personnes sur sa vie, 

j'aurai investit 25 Euros chez Android.. 
et chez apple ca fait 99 Euros par an + 30pourcents de mes ventes.

Tu as un problème de calcul?

Je suis ouvert à tous tes commentaires et te conseille d'aller lire les dernieres news de MacGénération... Loool


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2009)

C'est 99*$* chez Apple et c'est aussi 30% de frais pour Google.


----------



## grumff (8 Octobre 2009)

profete162 a dit:


> Pour quelqu'un qui,  comme moi,  qui va vendre son appli à 1 euro à peut-être 100-200 personnes sur sa vie,
> 
> j'aurai investit 25 Euros chez Android..
> et chez apple ca fait 99 Euros par an + 30pourcents de mes ventes.
> ...



J'ai pas de problème de calcul, mais une appli que tu vends à 100 exemplaires sur Android, t'as des chances de la vendre au moins 2000x sur l'iphone os, c'est ça le critère que t'oublies de prendre en compte.  Les stats vont dans ce sens.


----------



## Bazinga (9 Octobre 2009)

Ecoute Grumff, arrête tes conneries et répeter bêtement ce que tu lis sur le net. 

Je veux faire des applis gratuites et Open Source, pour en faire profiter un maximum de gens et parceque c'est ma philosophioe. Dans 20 ans, j'aurai dépensé 1980 dollars chez Apple et 25 dollars chez Android.

Il te faut un dessin ou tu m'envoies les 1955 dollars de différence?


----------



## rizoto (9 Octobre 2009)

Hier :


profete162 a dit:


> Pour quelqu'un qui,  comme moi,  qui va vendre son appli à 1 euro à peut-être 100-200 personnes sur sa vie,


12 heures plus tard ...


profete162 a dit:


> Je veux faire des applis gratuites et Open Source, pour en faire profiter un maximum de gens et parceque c'est ma philosophioe.






profete162 a dit:


> Ecoute Grumff, arrête tes conneries et répeter bêtement ce que tu lis sur le net.
> Tu as un problème de calcul?



Avant d'agresser les autres personnes de ce forum, regarde ce que tu écris...:mouais:


----------



## Bazinga (9 Octobre 2009)

Effectivement, il y a eu une belle connerie dans ce que j'ai dit. Je le reconnais. Mon premier message avec les applis à un Euro a été formaté pour un exemple de quelqu'un qui vend des applications.

ca n'en retire en rien qu'apres 20ans, j'aurai donné 1800 dollars à Apple contre 25 à Android. Et que c'est plus cher. Point Final


----------



## Bazinga (17 Octobre 2009)

Pour en revenir à nos moutons, mon appli est disponible gratuitement ( et ne servira qu'aux utilisateurs d'Android belges qui prennent le train... ca limite.. lol )

Tapez BETrains dans le market ou suivez ce lien 

QRCode:







En tous cas, c'est vraiment un plaisir de n'avoir déboursé que 18 Euros et pouvoir la mettre à jour plusieurs fois par jour si je le désire.


Je reste disponible pour les utilisateurs de Mac qui désireraient développer sous Android.


----------

